

Ask HN: Best way to share large data table online? - Zaheer

I have a large csv file (data table) I would like to share online in a nice sortable&#x2F;filterable&#x2F;searchable table. Are there any tools that do this - preferably would like a solution with less technical experience as I know friends that have a similar goal.
======
peatmoss
Google fusion tables is somewhat useful. I think you can give them money if
your data is too big for the free limit, but I could be wrong.

~~~
Zaheer
This worked great! Didn't know this existed!

------
rogueleaderr
Look into DataTables javascript library to make the data presentable once you
find a way to serve it.

~~~
Zaheer
I've seen DataTables which I may be able to set up but for non-technical data
to be able to share data its simply unmanageable.

------
dangrossman
Just give people the CSV file. Excel/OpenOffice will sort/filter/search it.
Your friends are more likely to have used Excel than some web app or JS
library.

------
wulfgarpro
Google Docs Spreadsheet

~~~
Zaheer
I reached their 400k cell limit :( Although Google Fusion works great as
someone else pointed out below!

~~~
wulfgarpro
Didn't know there was a limit - interesting :)

------
danso
How large is "large"? Thousands of rows? Hundreds of thousands? Millions?

~~~
Zaheer
Tens of thousands of rows for me. Though may be higher for some of my buddies.

